# Monterey Park/San Gabriel Riders??



## cervelop2c (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey! Any riders in the Monterey Park or San Gabriel area on here? I ride the SG and LA river trail during the weekdays and looking for more people to ride with. Let Me Know!!


----------

